# British Criticâ€™s View of US Media



## Blake Bowden (Apr 13, 2009)

FREAKIN hilarious. Rated R..lo. Bill orielly blowing up is funny

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aEk864YrKw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Charlie Brooker on the American News Media. Funny[/ame]


----------



## JTM (Apr 13, 2009)

lmao, howling like a wolf with his nuts caught in a coat hanger.

hilarious.


----------



## Scotty32 (Apr 14, 2009)

Perfect example of why I dont watch Fox News


----------

